# Phrag. Mary Bess



## eggshells (Jan 7, 2015)

My first phrag blooming. I still prefer paphs though. (No offense to others, especially Eric):rollhappy:




Phragmipedium Mary Bess by paphioman, on Flickr




Pragmipedium Mary Bess by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## bullsie (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh I like!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 7, 2015)

Good color and well grown. Hope you change your mind about phrag's.


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 7, 2015)

nice to see a very old cross,did you remake it?


----------



## John M (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow, that is so-oooo cute! I need one!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 7, 2015)

It looks very pinkish magenta. I thought it was more orange-red.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2015)

None taken. send it to me.  Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## abax (Jan 7, 2015)

Very, VERY pretty and I prefer Paphs. too. It ain't a crime!


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 8, 2015)

Love it. 

I prefer Paphs but I really love my Phrags, too. Hurray for slipper orchids!


----------



## TDT (Jan 8, 2015)

I love the markings in the pouch, and the plant looks wonderful!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey, I just got a flask of bellatulum albums; trades?


----------



## eggshells (Jan 8, 2015)

phrag guy said:


> nice to see a very old cross,did you remake it?



Russel, I just got it from a society member. Not my breeding.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 8, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## eteson (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice cross... and your plant is very well grown.
Please post an update in a couple of days.


----------



## Lordoftheswarms (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey Eggshells, which society do you frequent?


----------



## eaborne (Jan 11, 2015)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2015)

Very pretty, but does it have more than one flower? That's a huge plant/spike for just one flower that size 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phraggy (Jan 12, 2015)

A lovely,clean looking well grown phrag.

Ed


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Very pretty, but does it have more than one flower? That's a huge plant/spike for just one flower that size
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the next bud is shown on the upper right side of the bloom in the close-up.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2015)

Ah, a shy wallflower


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

